# How to apply Revolution?



## HixVAC (Oct 14, 2009)

Okay so my vet gave me revolution for Dexter just in case, she measured it out to be .04mL per month for 2 months (one dose now, one dose in a month) and put them in syringes for me (obviously without the needle).

I was trying to give him the first dose the other day, but he DOES NOT SIT STILL!!!

Any suggestions?....also she told me to give it to him on his lower back/neck (right before the spot where if he shields his eyes it would touch his eyes) idk if thats right or not.

Thanks!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Here is what Nancy said and she knows best  

Report this postReply with quoteRevolution dosage
by Nancy on Thu Jun 04, 2009 7:45 am 

The correct dosage for Cat and kitten Revolution is .01 ml per 400g. 

The location can be either between the shoulder blades, or behind the ear. Rarely does Revolution cause side effects and if so, it is usually a bit of skin irritation. I put the drop between the shoulder blades because if it does cause irritation, it is more difficult for them to reach that area to scratch. Make sure the drop goes on bare skin. 

.01 (point, zero, one) ml is the first small line on a 1 ml/cc needle. 

I use a syringe with needle on to suck up the correct amount from the vial. Then I take the needle part off and stick the tip of the syringe against his skin.* * * Nancy * * *


----------

